# Dried blood around nipples.



## Kalypso (Jan 31, 2009)

Hello! ​ 
This will be my first post in these forums.
I tried to figure out what could be the problem by myself; but since I have lurked on here for some time and value your guys' opinion, I thought I might as well ask!​ 
My female dog, for the last few weeks, has been getting what looks like dried blood around four of her nipples. (Two on each side)
They don't seem to hurt her very much, though when I clean them she does squirm a bit as if they're irritated, nothing more.
I can't see any broken skin, and her nipples themselves look absolutely normal and healthy.​ 
She does sometimes wear a halter and the strap can hit there sometimes, but it's never tight enough to chafe her or rub her raw, and I can't think of anything else that could contribute to her bleeding. D:​ 
She's about a year and a half old, not pregnant, hasn't had any litters, but is not currently spayed.​ 
If anyone could give me their opinion on this I'd greatly appreciate it.
She's going to be having a vet check-up here shortly and will definitely mention it then, but thought I'd give this a try as well. ​ 
Thanks a lot, in advance! c:​


----------



## pugmom (Sep 10, 2008)

Kalypso said:


> Hello!
> 
> This will be my first post in these forums.
> I tried to figure out what could be the problem by myself; but since I have lurked on here for some time and value your guys' opinion, I thought I might as well ask!
> ...


LOL....Font is way too small


----------



## Kalypso (Jan 31, 2009)

Lol, sorry. My moniter is huge, I can never tell.​


----------

